# Well that's a first -'A' Class in Katowice, Poland.



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Basia happened to be looking out of the window when a Carthago Tourer (NL) pulled into Shell across the road.

We have not seen an 'A' Class of that quality in the 4 years I have been here.

I had to dash over for a chat and a look round. Being Dutch they spoke good English. I offered them a water fill and dump but they did not need it.

I cannot easily get to see anything like that here and Carthago are on my horizon. It is only 2 years old and he bought it with 25,000km and has MPLM of 4250kg with a payload of over 1000kg.

It has twin beds over the garage, convertible into double, using a slide-out section. I also liked the fact that the toilet/shower are integrated with a shower door - we both agreed that separating them on opposite sides of the MH is a waste of space.

They had a Hymer before and said the Carthago is superior in quality.

He was so lucky that there were witnesses around, and anyway I forgot to take my gun.:surprise::laugh:

Soooo Jealous!

Geoff

​


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

I,m not so sure everyone thinks they are superior in quality, carthago's have had some terrible reports on the German wonhmobilforum.


We have been looking at one for sale hence the reason I researched, although we are still tempted by it.


Paul.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Geoff

If you want one

Why can't you have one ?

Aldra


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

aldra said:


> Geoff
> 
> If you want one
> 
> ...


Sandra

I can - if I can find one 2 years old with 25,000km, but it will not be easy. It took me 4 years to find my Arto.

Geoff


----------

